# Which is the best car in NFS Most Wanted?



## Ray (Dec 8, 2006)

Which one do u think is the best car?I am currently in blacklist 3 and Lamborghini Gallardo seems the best car now.I am thinking of buying a new car.So which one should I buy?*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Now I am in the 2nd blacklist and Gallardo and Carrera GT seems the best now


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 8, 2006)

You Posted it in the Wrong Section.

Anything related to Games fit in the *Gamerz* Section

You may find something in this thread related to *Most Wanted*

btw Gallardo (Ming's) & also the Porsche Carrera GT are the BEST till you finish the game.
After that nothing can beat the *BMW M3 GTR*


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2006)

well i still prefer my coblat ss and black list 15's car and then the gallarado


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 8, 2006)

Lamborghini Gallardo is my favorite ! Somehow feels much better than Murcielago !


----------



## Ray (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah,Gallardo seems better than Murcielago, even though Murcielago has better stats than Gallardo.so should I buy a Lamborghini Murcielago or a Porsche Carrera GT.I have currently $800k.


----------



## ambandla (Dec 8, 2006)

BMW M3 gtr is the best.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 8, 2006)

^^
But it cant be bought.

Get a Carerra GT, the best in the game


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 8, 2006)

The best car that can be bought in Most Wanted is Mercedes SLR McLaren. 
Btw can anybody here who has played Carbon tell me about the cars in it. Can any notable additions to the cars list in most wanted be found in carbon?


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 8, 2006)

Iam currently 5th on the blacklist iam usualy juggling between the Mazda RX8 and the Gallardo depending on the race .I only believe in the mazda when iam trying to beat a blacklister i specifically love its handling.

_Moved to Gamerz_


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 8, 2006)

+1 for gallardo.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 8, 2006)

Carrera GT is the best......


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

Ford Mustang after all that is the reason why we have it when we challenge the LEVEL 7 cops
__________
n BMW M3 GTR it rulz the roads


----------



## sidcool (Dec 8, 2006)

lam gallardo`s the best then their is my first car cobalt ss


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 9, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> Ford Mustang after all that is the reason why we have it when we challenge the LEVEL 7 cops



the car in the Special Black Edition Challenge (heat level 7 chase) is not Ford Mustang, its the Old American Muscle Car *Cheverolet Camaro SS*


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 9, 2006)

^^
Yeah and it sucks big time. Had a hard time escaping those turbo charged suv's in that piece of junk.


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 9, 2006)

What u buy is not so much important as u can not win races with stock cars u have to upgarde it. My favourite caris fiat plunto because I had applied nearly all upgrades unique too and now it is best as it has got the max. performance


----------



## jakhu_cracker (Dec 9, 2006)

carrera gt


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Dec 9, 2006)

What are muscle, exotic and tuner cars in real?


----------



## iMav (Dec 9, 2006)

simply put: muscle cars are the ford mustang types .... exotic are the 'aukad ke bahar' types tuners are the fast and furious modified types


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 9, 2006)

*Tuners* a.k.a  Sports Compact car wiki

these are the mid range Sports cars , like Mitsubishi Lancer, Mazda RX8, Mitsu. Eclipse...

*Muscle* -> Muscle Car Wiki

The American cars with HUGE engines & spongy handling/performance. 
ex. 1967 Chevrolet Camaro SS , 2006 Ford Mustang GT...

*Exotic* a.k.a. SuperCars wiki


 All Lamborghini's, Merc.-McLaren SLR, Porsche Carrera GT, Ferrari Enzo....


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Dec 9, 2006)

Cars are important but its how you handle them matters more. try a awd(all wheel drive) like Suburu Gallardo EvoVIII. I prefer my EvoVIII and gallardo. Even Audi A4(fully upgraded).


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 9, 2006)

If you got MONEY, then buy whatever you want, but if you have limited amount of Money, then Complete/win the "*BurgerKing Challenge*", which unlocks the Junkman Parts in "*My Cars*.

It now means that you can check the Performance Level of any car by upgrading them fully in "My Cars" (not in Career), this way you'll have a idea of which car will be worth the buy & upgrade.

anytime Mitsubishi Lancer EvoVIII is better performer than Subaru & Audi (in-game ).


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 9, 2006)

^^^^
Where is this BurgerKing challenge? I cannot find it. I've completes career.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 9, 2006)

its activated by a CHEAT CODE.
type => *burgerking* <= in the "Click to Continue" screen, 

if you typed it right, you'll be greeted by a message, "Congratulations, you've Unlocked BurgerKing Challenge...."

You'll find this Race under "Challenges".

Be ready for some serious Challenge. the opponents cut the Track like anything. (as usual, but a bit more recklessly )


----------



## faraaz (Dec 9, 2006)

Carrera GT...best handling at 260 Kmph+ speeds...

The Murcielago has straightline speed, but it needs too much in the way of braking to be effective, whereas the Porsche just eats corners up...the only problem is that the Carrera GT is unlocked very late...

Until then, I just use Ming's Gallardo...


----------



## Ray (Dec 9, 2006)

so u're telling to buy carrera GT instead of Murcielago?


----------



## iMav (Dec 9, 2006)

arre bhai dono kharid lena ... tension why u not investing real time .... buy both em ....


----------



## Ray (Dec 9, 2006)

But can't afford both now*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_sad.gif.I am changing the question a little-
*Which is the fastest car in Most Wanted(irrespective of acceleration &handling)
*Which car has the best acceleration(irrespective of speed)


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 9, 2006)

^^
^^
I've got PS2, i can't type burgerking with my controller. What should i do?
Update: Found a solution on GameSpot


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 10, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> btw Gallardo (Ming's) & also the Porsche Carrera GT are the BEST till you finish the game.
> After that nothing can beat the *BMW M3 GTR*



HE IS TRUE!
it's Zooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom!


----------



## faraaz (Dec 10, 2006)

M3 GTR is very meh...

@RAY: Yes, if you have to choose one and the Carrera GT is unlocked, just buy the Carrera GT. Straightline speed is MARGINALLY faster than the Murcielago, accelaration from 200 K + is better in the Carrera and the handling....OMG the handling is out of this world! That car is the last to be unlocked for a REASON!


----------



## desh2s (Dec 11, 2006)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> The best car that can be bought in Most Wanted is Mercedes SLR McLaren.
> Btw can anybody here who has played Carbon tell me about the cars in it. Can any notable additions to the cars list in most wanted be found in carbon?


I agree with krazyfrog...Mercedes SLR McLaren is the only car by which I was able to beat Razor......after this BMW M3 GTR is my fav.


----------



## iMav (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ ny cobalt ss beat the crap out of almost every black lister


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2006)

I have beaten the game with GALLARDO (including RAZOR).

The car having highest acceleration is DODGE VIPER.
The car having best style/performance ratio is SLR McLaren.
The car having toddlers handling is GALLARDO and EVO.

Personally I like FWDs like SLR McLaren
__________
Btw I used SLR McLaren in NFS CARBON to beat Darius.


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 11, 2006)

i used my eclipse to finish
although i got other cars i used eclipse more
then gallardo


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 12, 2006)

T159 said:
			
		

> I have beaten the game with GALLARDO (including RAZOR).
> 
> The car having highest acceleration is DODGE VIPER.
> The car having best style/performance ratio is SLR McLaren.
> ...


The Merc. McLaren SLR has a "*R*ear *W*heel *D*rive" (RWD) drivetrain & *not Front Wheel Drive* (FWD) drivetrain.*smilies.sofrayt.com/1/k/flag.gif

in Most Wanted, Porsche Carrera GT has the best acceleration.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 12, 2006)

@T159: Its not correct to just look at the numbers like that...for instance, Viper can have good accelaration but what use is it if you have to go into speedbreaker everytime because of its lack of handling??

I still say go for Carrera GT...its accelaration is MORE than that of Murcielago, top speed is a little less, and handling is BEST in the game...and Porsche Carrera GT has the BEST handling at higher speeds...

Man, I had unlocked EVERY pink slip car in the game, and played the last few races with the Gallardo, Evo, SLR etc...and I couldn't be as fast or as efficient with corners as with the Carrera GT...

IMO, its not even a contest!


----------



## genius.aditya (Oct 25, 2008)

I used my porshe cayman s to beat each nd every player till backlist 2 even though I had got almost each nd every pink slip.For beating Razor i used carrera gt because it gave me the best handling nd it rarely crashed in the corners.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 25, 2008)

Bmw M3 Gtr.


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 25, 2008)

why-o-why? why this thread digging 


_


----------



## desiibond (Oct 25, 2008)

WTH??

damn, this is a two year old thread? damnit


----------

